# Who to bank with



## chellebubbles

6 weeks until the move  now for the final plan making, 

Who should we bank with? we have had a phonecall from ANZ, but are they the best out there? 

Who shall we look at for car insurance? Whats it like compared to here?

Do we need credit reference certificates?

Do we obtain a tax number on arrival, or when we find employment?

When we get there we are going to be doing a bit of taveling before we look for work, we are coming over on residency visas, should we invest in travel insurance? 

Thanks all xxx


----------



## kiwigser

*Banks and insurance*



chellebubbles said:


> 6 weeks until the move  now for the final plan making,
> 
> Who should we bank with? we have had a phonecall from ANZ, but are they the best out there?
> 
> Who shall we look at for car insurance? Whats it like compared to here?
> 
> Do we need credit reference certificates?
> 
> Do we obtain a tax number on arrival, or when we find employment?
> 
> When we get there we are going to be doing a bit of taveling before we look for work, we are coming over on residency visas, should we invest in travel insurance?
> 
> Thanks all xxx


Not sure who are the best, there are annual bank satisfaction surveys Local banks top satisfaction stakes | The National Business Review

We use kiwibank, one of the few NZ owned and their rates are always competitive. All banking done on line, they are the first to offer offset mortgagees in NZ and their revolving loan rates are set at mortgage rates.

Insurance, we have tried a few and settled with Tower, they offer good discounts if you have 3 or more policies with them. Again kiwi owned.

I am not sure about travel insurance, you will be covered by ACC for accidents and because you have a visa hospital treatment will be free. If you buy a car you can be insured (not compulsory). It might be worth insuring cameras laptops etc, normally covered by house insurance.

When we arrived, the biggest problem was getting a phone contract, took 4 days.

I would suggest setting up a bank account before moving. If bringing large sums of money over look at currency online or one of the other currency movers, much cheaper.

Currency Online - Foreign Currency Exchange, Money Transfers, International Payments

for rates look here: ConsumerSaver : Latest rates : Mortgage rates


----------



## G-Mo

Who do you bank with at home? I know Lloyd's is associated with The National Bank of New Zealand, and of course HSBC (formerly Midland) is international and has a strong presence in larger cities in NZ (I have HSBC accounts in several countries and it has made banking worldwide significantly more simple!).


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> Who do you bank with at home? I know Lloyd's is associated with The National Bank of New Zealand, and of course HSBC (formerly Midland) is international and has a strong presence in larger cities in NZ (I have HSBC accounts in several countries and it has made banking worldwide significantly more simple!).


I would _not_ recommend HSBC. We had a number of accounts with them until they (out of the blue and without notice) decided to start charging us $15 per month _per account_. That is no way to treat a loyal customer of 20 years standing....


----------



## Dumbo

I opened a bank account with the Public Sevice Invesment Society in 1975 and I am now living in Thailand and still with the PSIS. Even though I am in Thailand they still look afier me. Very loyal to the clients.


----------



## anski

I recommend Kiwibank, have been with them since they started & Kiwi owned. Also have accounts with ANZ (not very happy with them for a number of reasons)

Also had no problems with State insurance, over 10 year period they paid out on several large claims without hesitation. They give discounts for multi policies. Bring proof of your no claims bonus (cars) to get discounts. Companies here insure for agreed value (not like the UK where they ONLY offered us 2,000 pounds to replace a 1 year old Rover because their policy stipulated replacement value & at the time of the loss they said Rover would be going out of business & the car was therefore worthless!


----------



## G-Mo

topcat83 said:


> I would _not_ recommend HSBC. We had a number of accounts with them until they (out of the blue and without notice) decided to start charging us $15 per month _per account_. That is no way to treat a loyal customer of 20 years standing....


I never recommended HSBC, I asked if any of their current UK banks had NZ affiliates (as it can make things easier) and used National and HSBC as examples.

FWIW, I bank with HSBC in five countries and have never had any issues. No surprise $15 fees on either of my NZ accounts. As they are so big, they are not the friendliest or flexible bank, but efficient. The ability to keep all of my international banking under one umbrella has been advantageous on a number of occasions and is the reason why I continue to bank with them for the moment.


----------



## ravengirl64

My husband and I opened an account with BNZ before we left the US. Not sure if they are the "best" but we have received very good service and everything has been quite easy. Set up household goods insurance through them as well. Branches everywhere.


----------



## MaddyOZ

BNZ Internet banking, home loans, credit cards, personal and business finance - Bank of New Zealand - BNZ and National Australia Bank - NAB are one and the same group?

If so can the AUD be withdrawn in BNZ ATM's if i have account operating in OZ with NAB?

Please advise.

Cheers.


----------



## Bathmark

*Kiwi Bank*

I would agree with the comments about Kiwi Bank. When I first opened my accounts with them at Howick Post Office they really helpful and even got me a credit card. It is a total contrast to the UK where they seem to go out of the way to make it difficult. I later opened an HSBC account mainly because it was easy to transfer money between my HSBC UK account and they offered better interest. However they suffered from a lack of branch networks and as someone mentioned they added a $15 month charge. I am now totally with Kiwi Bank and it is now quite easy to transfer between UK accounts.


----------



## hannahbaby

chellebubbles said:


> 6 weeks until the move  now for the final plan making,
> 
> Who should we bank with? we have had a phonecall from ANZ, but are they the best out there?
> 
> Who shall we look at for car insurance? Whats it like compared to here?
> 
> Do we need credit reference certificates?
> 
> Do we obtain a tax number on arrival, or when we find employment?
> 
> When we get there we are going to be doing a bit of taveling before we look for work, we are coming over on residency visas, should we invest in travel insurance?
> 
> Thanks all xxx



ASB, Most of Kiwis are with ASB so am I. Easy breezy.
Get insurance only if u are getting a brand new car, but seriously no one here buys new car.
Tax no, u can get it from the POST shop, its in almost all shopping malls
Oo..on residency visas? How it you get that?


----------



## topcat83

hannahbaby said:


> ASB, Most of Kiwis are with ASB so am I. Easy breezy.
> Get insurance only if u are getting a brand new car, but seriously no one here buys new car.
> Tax no, u can get it from the POST shop, its in almost all shopping malls
> Oo..on residency visas? How it you get that?


I think there are a few more banks out there than just ASB - I'm with Kiwibank.

And get car insurance even if you only have an old banger - 3rd party is cheap, and will save you your savings and more, if you have an accident that is your fault and you crash into an expensive car!


----------



## G-Mo

hannahbaby said:


> ASB, Most of Kiwis are with ASB so am I. Easy breezy.


Two dozen plus friends and family, all kiwi, none with ASB... That's a pretty sweeping, and inaccurate, generalization!


----------

